# missing interface module [SOLVED]

## NotQuiteSane

this is driving me nuts.

brand new install with baselayout 2.0.1.

try to start net.eth0 and see:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 253: cd /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

*    no interface module has been loaded

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start
```

look up in conf.d/net.example and append 

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )
```

to conf.d/net

now i see:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 253: cd /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

*    The module "ifconfig" does not exist

* ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start
```

i've searched, and based upon that re-installed baselayout and net-tools.  that didn't help

could it be something in the kernel?  grepping 'IF' doesn't bring up  anything that appears related to networking

any ideas?

NQS

----------

## DONAHUE

From: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Network
> 
> Due to baselayout and OpenRC being broken into two different packages, your net.eth0 initscript may disappear during the upgrade process. To replace this initscript please perform the following:
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> ...

 

----------

## NotQuiteSane

yes, i'm familiar with that.

after i upgraded to baselayout 2, net.lo was gone.  so i extracted stage 3 tarball to /tmp, and copied the file from there, then recreated the symlink

it is after doing that that I get the error.

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

hello still need to fix this please.

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

Ok, Got some help on IRC, and fixed this.  for those whith the same problem, you need to do:

```
#  cp -r /etc/ /etc.bak

#emerge -a --noconfmem baselayout openrc

# rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0; ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

doing that restored the interface for me.  I had a missing nameserver in resolv.conf, to fix that type of problem, insert a line such as the following into you /etc/conf.d.net:

```
echo 'dns_servers_eth0="192.168.1.1"' >> /etc/conf.d/net
```

for testing purposes, also enter it into /etc/resolv.conf, but be aware it will not persist through restarting the service

NQS

----------

